# Allgemeine Hinweise zur Vorbeugung gegen Betrug durch Internetshops



## webwatcher (22 Oktober 2008)

http://www.heise.de/security/micros..._top_tipps_fuer_sicheres_online_shopping/242/


> 1. Gesunder Menschenverstand
> 2. Virenschutz und Phishing-Filter nutzen
> 3. URLs anschauen
> 4. Fokus auf vertrauenswürdige Anbieter
> ...



Die Punkte 1  , 4, 5   gelten nicht nur im Internet...

PS: 
http://www.shopbetreiber-blog.de/2009/07/03/betrueger-shops-schutz/


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Februar 2010)

*Wichtigste Faustregeln zum Schutz vor Internetbetrug bei Shops*

*Kaufen Sie niemals etwas beim Spammer! Wirklich niemals!*

Wenn Sie eine unverlangt zugestellte Werbe-Mail (=>Spam) von einem Shop bekommen, bei dem Sie vorher nie etwas gekauft haben, dann ist es ganz häufig so, dass dort etwas faul ist bzw. dass ein krimineller Betreiber dahintersteckt. Ein seriöser Webshop spammt Sie nicht mit unverlangten Mails voll! Sondern dieser wird Ihnen nur dann Newsletter schicken, wenn Sie dem vorher zugestimmt haben.

*Benutzen Sie ein Virenschutzprogramm sowie einen Webfilter*, der Sie (zumindest teilweise) vor unseriösen Angeboten schützen kann. Ein solcher Webfilter ist z.B. das "WOT" (Web of Trust), als Addon für den Firefox-Browser erhältlich. Bedenken Sie jedoch, dass solche Filter Sie nie zu 100 % vor unseriösen Seiten schützen können, sondern dass ein Schutz nur vor bereits bekannten Seiten möglich ist. Diese Filter ersetzen nicht Ihr eigenes Mitdenken.

*Lassen Sie sich nicht blenden!* Es gibt immer wieder betrügerische Webseiten, die erstaunlich professionell aufgemacht sind. 

*Vermeiden Sie, falls irgend möglich, Vorauskasse!* Bestellen sie am besten per Nachnahme oder auf Rechnung.

Zahlen Sie insbesondere nichts in Vorkasse auf ausländische Konten ein! Meiden Sie Webshops, wo Ihnen lediglich ein ausländisches Konto für Einzahlungen angegeben wird.
Sie haben bei Nichtlieferung schon bei deutschen Konteninhabern oft Probleme, das Geld wieder zu bekommen. Im Ausland ist das entweder extrem schwierig bzw. gar nicht möglich.

*Schicken Sie bei einem Kauf niemals Geld mit* Bargeldtransferdienstleistern wie *Western Union oder MoneyGram!*
Ein Internet-Shop oder ebay-Händler, der von Ihnen eine Western-Union-Zahlung verlangt, ist so gut wie immer ein Betrüger! Die Transaktion läuft anonym, der Empfänger kann das Geld weltweit irgendwo bei einem der vielen "Agents" abholen und dort z.B. einen falschen Ausweis zeigen. In Rumänien oder Nigeria gibt es Orte, wo es mehr Auszahlbüros von Western Union gibt, als Schulen.

*Schauen Sie sich gründlich das Impressum an* (=>die Angaben über den Anbieter).
*Seien Sie vorsichtig mit ausländischen Anbietern.* Insbesondere dann, wenn diese nicht aus dem EU-Raum kommen.
Bedenken Sie, dass Sie bei Nichterfüllung des Vertrags oder bei defekter Ware ggf. im Ausland klagen müssten, um Ihr Recht durchzusetzen. In der Regel ist das für Sie als kleiner Privatverbraucher gar nicht praktikabel. Eigentlich sollten Sie daher insbesondere hochpreisige Artikel nur bei Anbietern mit Geschäftssitz bzw. mindestens einer Zweigstelle in Deutschland kaufen.
Viele betrügerische Webshops haben erst gar keine Impressumsangaben. Bei Webseiten ohne Impressum vergessen Sie am besten das ganze Angebot sofort.
Denken Sie aber daran, dass betrügerische Webshops zunehmend die Impressumsangaben fälschen und z.B. deutsche Betreiber vortäuschen, die es tatsächlich nirgends gibt. In Wirklichkeit sitzen die Gauner dann meistens in Rumänien, Russland, Ukraine, Lettland etc.
Achten Sie darauf, ob der Shopbetreiber einen Eintrag im Handelsregister angegeben hat, und eine Umsatzsteuer-Id-Nummer.

Es kann ein praktikabler Weg sein, wenn Sie bei einem Anbieter, den Sie noch nicht kennen, *zunächst einmal als Test nur einen billigen Kleinartikel kaufen.* Da können Sie den Service des Anbieters mit relativ minimalem Risiko probieren. Gibt es Lieferverzögerung, oder stimmt sonst etwas nicht, dann haben Sie im schlimmsten Fall ein paar Euro verloren, wissen aber, dass Sie dort keinesfalls einen hochpreisigen Artikel kaufen sollten.

*Prüfen Sie das Angebot auf Plausibilität.*
Seien Sie misstrauisch, wenn die Preise durch die Bank für alle angebotenen Artikel verdächtig zu günstig aussehen. Zu verschenken hat niemand etwas, auch nicht im Internet. Vergleichen Sie die Preise mehrerer Artikel mit anderen Anbietern. Wenn ein Shop im Vergleich zu sonst üblichen Günstig-Preisen um >30 % niedriger liegt, dann ist das leider oft ein Indiz für ein betrügerisches Angebot (von Ausnahmen wie z.B. Sonderaktionen für einzelne Artikel oder Räumungsverkäufen oder Auslaufartikeln einmal abgesehen). Betrügerische Shops ködern Sie oft mit "Hammerpreisen".

*Bei Internet-Auktionen: nach Möglichkeit den Treuhand-Service nutzen.*

*Bestellen Sie nicht bei einem Anbieter, der kein gültiges SSL-Zertifikat anbietet. *Prüfen Sie dazu in der Adresszeile des Browsers, ob Sie während des Bestellvorgangs auf eine sichere, verschlüsselte "http*s*://......"-Verbindung verlinkt werden, und ob eine Fehlermeldung wegen ungültigem Zertifikat kommt.

*Recherchieren Sie über den Anbieter.* Wie, das zeigen wir gleich.


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: Allgemeine Hinweise zur Vorbeugung gegen Betrug durch Internetshops*

*Recherche für Otto Normalverbraucher*

Hier ein paar einfache Recherchetipps, die auch ein nicht so erfahrener Internetbenutzer leicht befolgen kann.

*Suchmaschinen-Recherche*

Geben Sie abwechselnd aus dem Impressum der Webseite den Firmennamen und den Namen des Geschäftsführers bei Google, Bing, Yahoo oder sonstwo ein.
Falls mehrere Namen von Geschäftsführern auftauchen, probieren Sie alle durch.
Sollten Sie dann schon Einträge bezüglich "Abzocke", "Betrug", "Insolvenz", Lieferverzögerung oder anderes finden, wissen Sie gleich,
woran Sie sind, und sollten dann besser die Finger von dem Angebot lassen.

Probieren Sie die Google-Recherche dann auch noch einmal mit der Adresse und mit der angegebenen Support-Telefonnummer, auch mit der Kontonummer des Unternehmens, und schauen Sie, ob Sie dort Auffälligkeiten finden.

*Adressrecherche bei Google-Maps*

Geben Sie aus dem Impressum die Adresse bei Google-Maps ein. Schauen Sie sich das zugehörige Satellitenbild an (auf "Satellit" klicken)..
Sie erkennen dort bei Google-Maps z.B. sofort, ob es die Straße in der angegebenen Stadt überhaupt gibt. Betrügerische Fake-Shops verwenden oft ganz falsche Angaben mit nicht existierenden Straßennamen. Manchmal stimmt auch die Postleitzahl zum angegebenen Ort nicht. Allerdings werden von den Betrügern auch oft tatsächlich existierende Straßen hergenommen. Dann können Sie bei Betrachtung des Satellitenbildes trotzdem oft schon erkennen, ob möglicherweise irgend etwas faul ist. Handelt es sich um eine Einfamilienhausgegend, wo es eher unwahrscheinlich wäre, dass ausgerechnet dort der Geschäftssitz eines Shop-Betreibers ist? Denken Sie logisch, wenden Sie bei der Recherche immer wieder Plausibilitätsüberlegungen an. Wenn sich z.B. der Geschäftssitz in der Fischbude am Hafenanleger der abgelegenen Insel Hiddensee (bei Rügen) befinden soll, dann sollte Ihnen bereits Ihr Bauchgefühl sagen, dass diese Angabe eher nicht stimmen kann. Sicherlich weiß der Fischbudenbesitzer dort überhaupt nichts von seinem "Glück", dass er angeblich Betreiber eines Internetshops sein soll. Ebenfalls kann etwas nicht stimmen, wenn sich an der angegebenen Adresse ganz offensichtlich nur der Geschäftssitz eines Großunternehmens befindet, das sicherlich keinen kleinen Webshop als Untermieter aufnehmen wird. Oder wenn es sich um eine ganz kurze Straße mit offensichtlich nur zehn Grundstücken handelt, obwohl aber im Impressum eine Hausnummer "127" angegeben wird. Schon das sollte Sie stutzig machen. Sie sollten allerdings auch beachten, dass bei Google-Maps die Angabe der Hausnummer nicht immer exakt arbeitet. Aber Sie sehen: mit logischer Überlegung und konsequentem "Nachbohren" findet man bei betrügerischen Shops oft gleich mehrere Anhaltspunkte, viele kleine Details.

*Recherche in Verbraucher-Test-Portalen*

Es gibt Testportale wie "ciao.de" oder "doyoo.de" und andere, wo über Internetshops Erfahrungsberichte von Kunden veröffentlicht werden. Wenn es einen Internetshop bereits lange gibt (das ist am Datum des ersten Eintrags erkennbar), und wenn überwiegend positive Erfahrungen veröffentlicht sind (einige wenige negative gibt es immer mal...), dann spricht grundsätzlich schon einmal aus dieser Ecke nichts gegen den Shop. Wenn Sie dort dagegen viele Einträge zu Lieferverzögerungen u.a. finden, dann kann es z.B. sein, dass der Anbieter Zahlungsschwierigkeiten hat und nicht liefern kann bzw. bald in Insolvenz geht. Wenn Sie als Kunde da Vorkasse geleistet haben, dann werden Sie immer ein großes Problem haben, aus der Insolvenzmasse noch das Geld zurück zu bekommen, wenn der Anbieter nicht liefert.

Bedenken Sie, dass solche Einträge bei Testportalen prinzipiell auch vom Anbieter selbst getürkt worden sein können. Wenn der Shop offensichtlich noch ganz neu ist, und wenn dort trotzdem in kurzer Zeit gleich mehrere überschwänglich gute Kommentare zu finden sind, dann sollten Sie mißtrauisch werden.

*Recherche in Handelsregistern*

Hier ein Link zur Recherche in Handelsregistern in Deutschland bzw. weltweit:
=> http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Handelsregister

Wichtig ist besonders der Link zum HR des Bundesministeriums der Justiz:
=> http://www.unternehmensregister.de/
Dort können Sie bei einer deutschen Firma schnell einmal prüfen, ob eine GmbH tatsächlich im Handelsregister eingetragen ist.

Manchmal lohnt auch ein Blick in die Insolvenzbekanntmachungen:
=> https://www.insolvenzbekanntmachungen.de/cgi-bin/bl_suche.pl

Sie sehen also, dass Sie auch als Laie eine ganze Menge an Möglichkeiten haben, um einen Betreiber von Ihrem PC aus, ohne dass Sie das Haus verlassen müssen, über das Internet "auf Herz und Nieren" zu checken. Es sollte schon mit dem Teufel zugehen, wenn Sie nicht bereits mit diesen Mitteln schon einen Betrüger entdeckt hätten. Die Betrüger können ihre Spuren verwischen, dies gelingt aber nie vollständig, und wenn man nur weiß, worauf man achten muss, dann verraten sich die Betrüger immer wieder meistens gleich anhand mehrerer Anzeichen. Aber schon dann, wenn nur ein einziges der hier aufgeführten Merkmale ein Fragezeichen aufwirft, sollten Sie im Zweifel lieber die Finger von dem Angebot lassen.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 17:23:10 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 17:18:14 ----------

*Recherche für erfahrene Nutzer*

Hier ein paar Recherchetipps, zu denen man etwas Übung bzw. Erfahrung braucht. Es lohnt sich aber auch für den Laien, sich hiermit einmal auseinanderzusetzen.

*Whois-Abfrage der Domain*

Jede Internetseite braucht eine sogenannte "Domain", das ist vereinfacht gesagt der Name der Webseite (z.B. "Computerbetrug.de"). Diese Domain muss angemeldet werden, und zwar eigentlich mit gültigen persönlichen Daten des Webseitenbetreibers. Diese Daten können Sie online abfragen, z.B. auf der Seite:

Deutsche Domains (mit deutscher Endung auf ".de"):
=> Whois DE, whois.de, Whois Suche, Whois Search, Domain Suche, Domain Search - European and Generic Domain Names - Whois.de

Rechts oben ins Eingabefenster bei "Search" den Domainnamen eingeben. Dann "Search" klicken. Dann erhalten Sie die Angaben. Prüfen Sie die Angaben auf Schlüssigkeit, ob sie z.B. mit den Angaben im Impressum übereinstimmen. Wichtig sind besonders die Angaben zum Domainbesitzer.

Internationale Domains (nicht mit deutscher ".de"-Endung, sondern ".com" oder andere):
=> Domain Dossier - Investigate domains and IP addresses, get owner and registrar information, see whois and DNS records

Geben Sie ins Suchfenster den Domainnamen ein, aktivieren Sie den Haken bei "domain whois record", dann erhalten Sie die gwünschten Angaben.

Sie werden am Anfang etwas Übung brauchen, um die Whois-Angaben zu durchschauen. Hellhörig sollten Sie immer dann werden, wenn Sie hier irgendwelche "Mickey-Maus"-Namen finden, die ganz offensichtlich frei erfunden wurden, oder Telefonnummern wie "+122233334444", oder nicht existierende Straßennamen (schauen Sie bei Google-Maps nach!). Ganz besonders verdächtig ist es, wenn die Namensangaben zum "Domain-Owner" mit einem "Whois-Protected"-Vermerk versehen sind. Dann will der Domainbesitzer seinen Namen nicht nennen, er will lieber nicht gefunden werden. 
Aber auch, wenn die Angaben hier nicht mit denen im Impressum übereinstimmen, ist das eigentlich immer ein Alarmzeichen.

Interessant ist auch die Angabe des Datums, an welchem die Domain registriert wurde. Dies wird als "Registration Date" bezeichnet.
(Bei denic.de und whois.de erfährt man das Datum für die .de-Domains leider nicht, aber bei der centralops.net-Abfrage erlauben die "changed"-Angaben beim Admin-C/Tech-C trotzdem manchmal Aufschlüsse. Centralops.net wirft aber wiederum leider bei .de-Domains nicht den Domainbesitzer aus, weil die DENIC das blockiert. Weshalb bei .de-Domains oft eine Prüfung mit beiden Tools sinnvoll ist.)
Wenn die Domain erst vor kurzem registriert wurde, kann das ein Zeichen dafür sein, dass man es mit einer betrügerischen Eintagsfliege zu tun hat, wo nach dem "hit-and-run"-Schema kurze Zeit abkassiert und dann abgetaucht wird.

*Wer ist der Netzwerkbetreiber?*

Mit dem o.g. Tool bei centralops.net können Sie zusätzlich noch durch "Häkchensetzen" andere Parameter abfragen, etwa den "network whois record", der Ihnen den Betreiber des Netzwerks angibt, auf welchem die Internetseite des Shops "gehostet" (betrieben) wird.
Ist der Netzwerkbetreiber in einem der folgenden Länder ansässig: Russland, Lettland, Estland, Ukraine, Kasachstan, China, Korea, Panama, Türkei, Rumänien, Bulgarien, Brasilien, Nigeria und andere westafrikanische Länder, dann ist das zwar kein sicheres Indiz für Unseriösität, jedoch ein weiteres "Fragezeichen". Denn in diesen Ländern gibt es leider besonders oft unseriöse Netzwerkbetreiber, die entweder mit den Betrügern paktieren und sogenanntes "bulletproof hosting" (kugelsicheres Hosting) anbieten, wo man sich auf Beschwerden taub stellt.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 17:29:04 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 17:23:10 ----------

*Was macht man, wenn man auf einen betrügerischen Webshop hereingefallen ist?
*
Wenn der geringste Verdacht entsteht: halten Sie verbleibende Zahlungen zurück.

Sichern Sie alle Beweise. Löschen Sie auf keinen Fall e-Mails oder sonstige Dokumente.
Fertigen Sie Screenshots der Webseite an (besonders: Impressum, Seite des Artikelangebots).

Holen Sie sofort Rechtsberatung bei einem Anwalt ein.

Erstatten Sie Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs.

Empfehlenswert ist auch eine Internetrecherche, z.B. hier im Forum bei Computerbetrug.de. 

Sollte es sich herausstellen, dass der Verursacher im Ausland sitzt, so ist dieser meist nicht identifizierbar bzw. in einem Staat mit korruptem Rechtswesen sicher vor jeder Rechtsverfolgung. Sie sollten sich in so einem Fall keinen allzu großen Illusionen hingeben, dass Sie dann Ihr Geld wiederbekommen.

Leider gibt es aber auch zunehmend deutsche Internetbetrüger, die deutsche Geschäftskonten mit gefälschten Ausweisen eröffnen, und die deutsche Domains mit .de-Endung unter falschen Namen registrieren. Osteuropäische Banden agieren oft mit Hilfe sogenannter "Mulis", das sind nichtsahnende Helfershelfer, die mit betrügerischen Jobangeboten für die Geldwäsche geködert wurden und ihre Konten zur Verfügung stellen.

Betrügerische Shops fliegen oft schnell auf und leben allenfalls wenige Wochen. Das reicht den Betrügern, um die Gelder ins Ausland zu transferieren. Die Ermittlungsarbeit ist auch bei deutschen Verursachern z.T. schwierig, bei ausländischen Verursachern, speziell aus Osteuropa, hat die deutsche Polizei ohnehin kaum Möglichkeiten.


----------



## webwatcher (11 März 2010)

*AW: Allgemeine Hinweise zur Vorbeugung gegen Betrug durch Internetshops*

In verkürzter Form: 

http://www.pressebox.de/pressemeldungen/trusted-shops-gmbh/boxid-329540.html


> Weltverbrauchertag: Onlineshopping-Reinfälle vermeiden – Trusted Shops nennt die 10 wichtigsten Warnsignale


----------



## webwatcher (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Allgemeine Hinweise zur Vorbeugung gegen Betrug durch Internetshops*

http://wiso.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/19/0,1872,8086131,00.html


> WISO
> *"Vorkasse ist brandgefährlich*"
> Gefahren beim Online-Einkauf
> Wer im Internet kauft, geht andere Risiken ein, als ein Käufer im Laden - besonders, wenn er per Vorkasse bezahlt. Geht beispielsweise ein Händler zwischen Bezahlung und Lieferung der Ware pleite, ist das Geld wohl verloren.


----------

